# An update on Dooby...



## Plukie (Aug 26, 2007)

...in pics! This is Dooby, this morning, just messing around on my desk...oh yeah, please ignore the Theme Park Game, I could make an excuse about it not being mine, but that would be a lie. LOL!!




















Dooby in a basket!! She was having a really good time wrecking that, so much so that when I put my hand down to her, I was nearly shredded as well!!





























I weighed Dooby yesterday, she weighs 90g...is that good?


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

hehe.....its ok!! I love those kind of games to....
hmmm I see alot of yellow on HIS face...lol what a cutie 
Cockatiels usually weigh between 75-105g average weight of an adult cockatiel is usually 80-95g


----------



## Plukie (Aug 26, 2007)

Oh that's ok then........I won't have to cut down on her roast dinners yet. LOL.

You're still absolutely sure Dooby is a he? Well, Dooby is saying "Good girl" "Clever girl" so clearly now....oh dear!!! I think I'll teach Dooby to say "I'm a boy!!"


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

Just a question.....3+....is that for age??? 

Dooby looks to have a lovely YELLOWISH face. LOL!! He looks to be such a curious and happy boy.


----------



## Plukie (Aug 26, 2007)

Bea said:


> Just a question.....3+....is that for age???



 Yes.











I'm just beginning to think that Dooby MIGHT be a boy!!


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

Plukie said:


> I weighed Dooby yesterday, she weighs 90g...is that good?


Just saw this, like Laura said this is a good weight. Dooby and Cookie weigh about the same!


----------



## Rosie (Aug 27, 2007)

Bea said:


> Just a question.....3+....is that for age???


LOL!!! hehe!!

Doody is such a gorgeous guy!!! Looks like he is having a lot of fun with his basket...


----------



## birdieness (Jul 28, 2007)

aww what cute pictures


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

Dooby is adorable! These pics confuse me...the first one looks like a boy..the last few make me want to say girl..I see your dilema..lol


----------



## Plukie (Aug 26, 2007)

Oh now.....don't you start that all over again!! LOL.


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

Stop it....Dooby is a Boy!!


----------

